# Need help with how much to cook



## wboggs (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm responsible to provide the meat for a Bible study lunch of about 15 to 18 people. I'd love to smoke something but the time of the event sort of forbids it.  I saw a great idea for meatloaf where someone took a bunt cake pan, lined it, inside to outside with bacon then filled it with the meatloaf mixture. I figure that's something I can accomplish in the morning before church but I'm not sure it will be enough for that many people.  My plan is to cut the bunt cake meatloaf like a cake and provide buns for meatloaf sandwiches.  How much meat do I need?


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 11, 2019)

I would say 1/2 pound per person, maybe 1/4 pound per person if your making sandwiches and limiting amounts, I'm sure some of the real pros will chime in and give you a better idea of how much


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2019)

For sandwiches, rectangular disposible bread pans will yield a more uniform slice. Meatloaf made with 80/20 beef, Breadcrumbs, egg, etc., has about a 60% yield. A 1" slice of meatloaf is about 4ozs.
20 servings x 4oz = 80oz / 16 = 5lbs / .6 yield = 8.3~8.5 pounds of beef.
This gives some wiggle room for extra hungry or unexpected guests...JJ


----------



## wboggs (Feb 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> For sandwiches, rectangular disposible bread pans will yield a more uniform slice. Meatloaf made with 80/20 beef, Breadcrumbs, egg, etc., has about a 60% yield. A 1" slice of meatloaf is about 4ozs.
> 20 servings x 4oz = 80oz / 16 = 5lbs / .6 yield = 8.3~8.5 pounds of beef.
> This gives some wiggle room for extra hungry or unexpected guests...JJ


Thanks


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 11, 2019)

If you run out and the people are still hungry, just turn that good book to Proverbs 23:2 and start preaching 

I kid, I kid...


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Feb 11, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> If you run out and the people are still hungry, just turn that good book to Proverbs 23:2 and start preaching
> 
> I kid, I kid...


Gluttony and the knife if I recall? ~Harsh given the target audience lol. 

There's always the pulled pork and crock pot option to reheat if you cook the day or night before, use a little finishing sauce in the pot to keep it moist for the reheat and no one's going hungry plus the economics are hard to beat. 

Do a hot and cold tray for sides and you'll be the talk of the congregation!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2019)

Here is a handy calculator for group catering.
Al


----------



## wboggs (Feb 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Here is a handy calculator for group catering.
> Al


Thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2019)

That's the great thing about this forum ask and you shall receive. Some great answers for your question.
From both JJ and Al.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2019)

JJ Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2019)

Flatbroke Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

